# First Call



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What was your first duck call?
Mine was a sure-shot. I used to drive my mom crazy blowin that thing. worped the reeds but I still have it. Killed a few with it too.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

PS OLT DR 115 for duck
Magnum Clucker for geese oke:


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Lohman double reed (deepest, gravely call I have ever heard...sounded like a bear-belch and scared the hell out of the ducks!), after one year moved up to a OLT DR 115...that lasted over a decade as my mainstay.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

big river duck buster. called in my first banded mallard with it. and then i shot it!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

First "real" call was my Greg Hoods Nasty Boy, best $40 I've ever spent! Sounds just as good as a HS Loudmouth Acrylic!!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Echo poly-timber acrylic call. It blows wet and doesn't stick. It is good for imitating a contented hen!! and it can reach out there and get the attention of birds.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Echo poly-timber acrylic call. ???

dont know why but i see some contreverse in that

:toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buck Gardner Pro-Series, it is a piece of crap!! wont blow when it is wet and the read wore out in like 2 months of hunting.So in other DONT ever buy one!!


----------



## cooter77 (Sep 30, 2003)

Marshhunter call. Hand made and I love it. :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

A 1974 Chick Majors...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

mallardtone single reed.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

mine was a sure shot mallard single reed, it was a great sounding call, but i messed it up when i took it goose hunting, got sand and mud all down in it and it screwed up the reed, now, the only good tones you can get out of it are if you blow really soft, and im not good at that


----------

